# Der so genannte Body-Mass-Index



## Krone1 (20 Dez. 2013)




----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2013)

yeah

:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Dez. 2013)

ich bin viel zu klein, aber vielleicht wachse ich noch


----------

